# Pickup Rod Holders



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey I live in Moyock, NC which is like 1 hour from the beach depending how you drive. I'm 16 and will be driving to the beach a lot soon as soon as i get my license. I've taken my little s10 on the beach at Ramp 4 right before the Oregon Inlet bridge and it handled the beach like a champ. I am installing a lift kit and 32's soon. 

My question is how can I mount a rod rack on the bed of my pick-up without drilling holes. A C-Clamp would work but isn't permanent enough. i want it to be able to be removed kind of easily. I know how to make the rod holder just not mount it. I wont mount it to the front or back either. Or let my rods ride in the bed. I want them in a holder. I just cant figure out how to mount them.


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

This is what I put across the Bed of my Tacoma and it works great. When I done using it I just unhook it. You can get it at Cabela's.
Boat Buckle RodBunk Deluxe Rod Carrier


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Check out this pic for ideas http://media.photobucket.com/image/pick up bed rocket launcher rod holders/TullieD/DSCN0877.jpg


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

nah lookin for a way to mount a 2x6 thats 41 inches long onto the bed right behind the cab. but without drillin into the metal


----------



## Byrd Creek (Jun 20, 2008)

You might be able to work off of something like this,,,,,

View attachment 1471


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

i wish but i dont have the lip


----------



## Byrd Creek (Jun 20, 2008)

Post a pic of a couple different angles of the bed of your truck including the bed mounting bolts, so we can see what we have to work with.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Lay your assembly across the bed behind the cab, then use eye hooks and a buckle to attach the wood to the tie down loops right behind the cab on either side. That way you can turn the buckle to tighten it up and hold it in place. I can't remember, doesn't that truck have stake pockets? Mount your rod holder assembly across your bed utilizing the stake pockets and then use the tie down loops to secure it in place.


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/editphoto.php?aid=12760#/photo.php?pid=1803444&id=667806589
http://www.facebook.com/editphoto.php?aid=12760#/photo.php?pid=1803443&id=667806589
http://www.facebook.com/editphoto.php?aid=12760#/photo.php?pid=1803442&id=667806589


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Get or make something that will go into your two inch reciever on the back.


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

nah its got to go in the bed next to the cab. i know it can be done cuz livin in Moyock i see tourist traffic and i've seen plenty of em attached up there i just dont know how


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Why can't you drill into the bed,, it's a truck right??


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

im only 16 hoss. i gotta listen to the parents. and mi padre told me no drillin holes in the bed. it'll cause rust or some crap like that


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I am stunned, a 16 year old that listens to his parents 

Your a very smart young man, us old farts aint as dumb as our kids think we are 

Don't get in trouble but ask your dad if you ask a paint and body man is there anything you can do to keep a drilled hole from rusting out will he let you do that. If he says NO don't push the issue, trust me.


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

ha i try. but i dont think it'll work. i think i may have and idea. i might just get a 56inch board and it should reach all the way across my bed and then i can attach it to the front tie downs


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

Shooter said:


> I am stunned, a 16 year old that listens to his parents
> 
> Your a very smart young man, us old farts aint as dumb as our kids think we are


well last time i mouthed off to him he decided i was a horrible driver. which is plain and simply not true. 
we actually were aving an argument about which lane i ought to be drivin in...
ugh. 
so his way to resolve the issue was to never ride in the car with me drivin again.. that sucks when you have a permit and want to drive constantly


----------

